# 1971 Fiat Spider 850 conversion / I need experienced advice!



## ZenDaddy (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Guys!

I am getting close to road testing the Spider but have run into some restoration issues that I didn't expect.

Does anyone on the forum have hands on experience with an 850 Fiat?

(not a front engine 124, but a rear engine 850)

If you do chime in! I won't waste time asking question until I get a bite or two on this thread (I hope!! )

ZD

(Michael)


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I owned one for a while. It was the worst car I have ever had, by far! Making it electric would have improved the reliability!


----------



## ZenDaddy (Jul 22, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> I owned one for a while. It was the worst car I have ever had, by far! Making it electric would have improved the reliability!


OH I AGREE!! at least as far as the ice is concerned! lol. BUT

The body is light, tight, and aerodynamic. (the truest form of unibody!)

Ths suspension is stiff

The tranny and linkage are so similar to a VW that it feels like my first car

Manual steering

Lots of room for batteries (with a bit of careful consideration)

And it is DAMN SEXY!~! Body designed by Bertone of Ferrari.


So David, did you get your hands good and dirty with your 850? I need informed advice concerning the tranny linkage.

maybe I will get to show it off to you at the next meeting
It is in primer right now, waiting for a replacement tranny (in transit) and newly upholtered seats and panels (almost done) as well as a reconditioned dash (??? not yet) and a laundry list of original hardware (I found a donor in WA that will fill the bill).
The e drive is complete (minus the new tranny), the "make it pretty" bits are quite up in the air!

Michael


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I did lots of work on the motor, but never worked on anything else. I liked how it drove, fairly smooth ride yet handled well. In several months of ownership I think I might have gone 100 miles. I agree on the looks. I heard of some super efficient EV in the past that was a Fiat 850. With the small frontal area, smooth front due to rear engine, and light weight I could believe it. I'll look forward to seeing it in person.



ZenDaddy said:


> OH I AGREE!! at least as far as the ice is concerned! lol. BUT
> 
> The body is light, tight, and aerodynamic. (the truest form of unibody!)
> 
> ...


----------



## electricwagon (Feb 9, 2009)

ZenDaddy said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I am getting close to road testing the Spider but have run into some restoration issues that I didn't expect.


Finding parts? Where are you situated? Have you joined FLU, is there a local chapter? That will put you in contact with many 850 owners. I know a few around here that own an 850.


----------



## ZenDaddy (Jul 22, 2008)

electricwagon said:


> Finding parts? Where are you situated? Have you joined FLU, is there a local chapter? That will put you in contact with many 850 owners. I know a few around here that own an 850.


Electrowagon!!!

It sounds like you know stuff!!!

This is my first Fiat experience. I am having a few mixed feelings mostly caused by the scarcety of the parts. Fortunately the honeymoon is far from over with this car, I am completely in love with it. It is going to be a great ev.

First, what is the FLU? Fiat Lovers Union?

I will google it. It sounds like a great resource.
(update: FIAT LANCIA UNLIMITED! Google knows everything)

Second, I am in Salt Lake City Utah. 

Third PARTS ARE VERY HARD TO FIND!!!!!!! I am hunting for a few trim pieces and odd parts and have a couple of leads but no confirmations yet. I did lay internet hands on a replacement tranny for a reasonable price.

Thank you for chiming in and thanks in advance for any info

Michael


----------



## electricwagon (Feb 9, 2009)

ZenDaddy said:


> Electrowagon!!!
> 
> It sounds like you know stuff!!!
> 
> ...


These little cars were souped up by Abarth and in that form are freakishly fast. But even with the tiny stock engine they are a lot of fun.

As far as FLU, I would check their website: www.flu.org and in particular:

http://www.fiatlanciaunlimited.com/chapters.asp

FLU is more east coastish but I dont know the west coast org on the Fiat side. There is one that's Lancia. I dont know anyone in SLC with a Fiat, but I've not networked much in the past few years outside the local area.

Mirafiori have some get together in Oregon every year. Might want to check them out:
http://www.mirafiori.com/

The info is mostly 124/128.



> Third PARTS ARE VERY HARD TO FIND!!!!!!! I am hunting for a few trim pieces and odd parts and have a couple of leads but no confirmations yet. I did lay internet hands on a replacement tranny for a reasonable price.
> 
> Thank you for chiming in and thanks in advance for any info
> 
> Michael


Bayless in Georgia has mechanical parts. IAP in Virginia also.

You might want to check with Shade Tree Enginetricks in Texas:
http://home.earthlink.net/~fiatdr/shadetree.html

FLU has classifieds, might want to get a wanted add going there.

Speaking of which, I noticed the following on the FLU classifieds:



> Collection of Fiat 850 and 128 NOS parts available to FLU members, from a FLU member. Please contact me with your e-mail address and I will send you my list. I collect NOS for both models, so if you have something tosell or trade let me know. No sale too small, just like our cars! Dave Bishop, 732-259-8234 or on the web at [email protected]


----------

